# When you get pink, embrace the pink!



## reallyrita (Jul 22, 2008)

I have been attempting swirls recently..with less than stellar success.
The white soap with the pink blob on top was the first one I tried.  The whole thing seized on me big time and everything just got hoisted into the mold.  I did try to get the pink to go into the white, but alas.... The second one I actually got excited about.  The swirl seemed to work although the batch was starting to thicken up on me and the swirl never made it all the way to the bottom.  The dividers on the kelsie mold helped to pull the swirl down somewhat.  This started out white with green swirls but 24 hours later the soap had morphed an icky pink.  Both FOs were from WSP and were 11 months old!!  I was using up old stash.

http://img361.imageshack.us/img361/9026 ... oapks3.jpg


----------



## cdwinsby (Jul 22, 2008)

Those look great!! Good swirl job too! The pink isn't bad at all.


----------



## mare61 (Jul 22, 2008)

They look both very nice. Remember, only you know how they were supposed to look like!!!!!


----------



## digit (Jul 22, 2008)

mare61 said:
			
		

> They look both very nice. Remember, only you know how they were supposed to look like!!!!!



I agree! They are exactly as you carefully planned them to be! That is your story, now stick to it.    

I think they look great!

Digit


----------



## reallyrita (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 22, 2008)

I like them both!


----------



## CupcakeKisses (Jul 22, 2008)

i think it looks awesome pink and green!


----------



## Becky (Jul 22, 2008)

They both look great!


----------



## PixieWick (Jul 23, 2008)

OMG !! THOSE ARE SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO PRETTY !!!!!!!!!

PERFECT for a babyshower!


----------



## mandolyn (Jul 23, 2008)

Those look great!


----------



## Godiva (Jul 23, 2008)

Those look Grrrrrrrrreaat!  I need to try swirls.


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I think they look pretty darn good!    My "uglyist" soap???  Turned out to be my FAVORITE soap I've made so far....couldn't make it again to save my life though....


----------



## retropants (Aug 13, 2008)

I love them both, especially the dark pink with blue swirls!   I keep trying swirls, but they never work. I always get blobs of colours next to each other. I think I take too long mixing the pigments in and the mix gets too thick perhaps? :cry:


----------

